# Stages of learning to ride



## catnipkitty (26 August 2014)

Hi
My daughters are 9 and 10 and have been riding weekly for about 10 months. They have been seemingly at the same level for ages - rising trot, group trots, trotting poles. Their instructor has mentioned cantering and jumps several times but it doesn't seem to be happening. Is this the normal progress? I have asked him and he says he's preparing them for this, but I'm not sure what that means. I just don't want to be wasting time and money at these stable if we should be trying somewhere else?
I'm not a rider so no personal experience.
Thanks in advance
C x


----------



## pixie (26 August 2014)

This does seem very very slow to me.
Perhaps if you went into one of the various regional boards on this forum, someone might be able to recommend a better riding school in your area.


----------



## Shay (27 August 2014)

It is difficult.  The place my daughter started at was very slow to let them progress and she stuck at the same point - about where yours are - for ages when others at other RCs were already cantering and jumping.  We did get frustrated with it at the time - and for all sorts of reasons in not in anyway connected to that RC ended up buying her her own pony and moving on.  But now - 11 years after she started there - we can really see the benefit of that early training.  And looking at other kids locally - usually with their own ponies and part of pony club simply because that is where we are - you can spot those who started at that school a mile off.  They have a great independent seat, light hands and stable lower legs.  They have gone on to be better riders for getting the basics down really well.  And had I to do it all over I would do the same again.  (Oh - to give you some perspective she started at 4; got her own pony at 7 and is now 15)

So - speed of progress does not necessarily equate to better.  Pushing kids on to canter and jump because their parents want to see that might make better commercial sense - but doesn't always make a better rider.

It really depends on what you want from a school, what you want for them in the long term - and what they want.  If they are happy where they are (and on the basis the school is actually a good one!) leave them.  If they are frustrated and want to progress - think about moving.  If you do look to move see if you can find a pony club center or at the least a BHS approved RC to go to.  Especially if you want them to be a good rider in the longer term.  There is nothing worse than pushing a kid further than they are happy with - having a fall and loosing confidence.  or worse actually getting hurt! 

Good luck


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 August 2014)

As long as they are doing trotting poles and kids are happy, it sounds OK, as others have said, RS are under pressure to jump and canter, so if they choose to go slowly there should be good reasons. 
I might think about going for a two hour trek or hacking, maybe somewhere totally different, but BHS approved, to me that will prove more interesting to the kids, the ponies tend to be safe as they are used to complete beginners, and cantering will be done if the centre feel your kids can cope. Remember the quicker things happen the more likely that there will be a fall, this is part of the sport, not a calamity.
You could split them up and give them each one or more short private individual lessons, this may accelerate progress a bit.


----------



## MarniL (30 August 2014)

If your daughters are happy at the level they are at then I'd say leave it to the instructor to decide when is the right time to progress, but check in with them and your girls regularly. From a personal view, I'm so grateful to my instructor for keeping things steady. At times I got impatient (when I heard friends from other riding schools talk about jumping and galloping) but looking back, I would have fallen spectactulaly if my instructor had indulged me. She knew my riding ability better than anyone and was able to judge when was the right time to move forward.


----------



## Tnavas (1 September 2014)

Far too slow! Unless they are having problems they should be cantering in the first 3 months. Working without stirrups in walk and trot around 2 months, cantering no stirrups by 3 months, jumping around 6 months. The kids had all their early canters without stirrups as they tend not to bounce.

I ran a busy riding school for many years and these time lines were the norm. Kids do plateau for a while but would suddenly progress.

Are there any other schools nearby or could you have a shared private lesson, just the two of them together.


----------

